# YouTube Review Erika's Originals Apple Watch Strap



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I see a few videos on Erika's Original straps for regular watches, but not a lot out there for their Apple Watch Straps. Just uploaded a review. Enjoy!!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you have a Patreon to cover your thumb injury?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Do you have a Patreon to cover your thumb injury?


LOL!!! Friggin hangnail, I'll never yell about baseball players skipping a rotation for one again 

Wife is still making fun of me fir the complaints.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I didn’t either! I checked, no lume, but man it is comfortable, and it looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

Any issues with biometrics and the elastic holding it against your skin tightly enough?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

PCCM said:


> Any issues with biometrics and the elastic holding it against your skin tightly enough?


None at all, it doesn't block the monitoring hardware underneath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

DougFNJ said:


> None at all, it doesn't block the monitoring hardware underneath.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've read that the pulse ox needs the strap to be rather tight against the wrist, and that the elastic band can generate quite variable readings due to the elastic nature. I am hoping the design of the erikas should mitigate some of that.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

PCCM said:


> I've read that the pulse ox needs the strap to be rather tight against the wrist, and that the elastic band can generate quite variable readings due to the elastic nature. I am hoping the design of the erikas should mitigate some of that.


You can make it as tight or as loose as you want. I also have the 2 loop bands and never see readings off that I know of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

I’d be interested but at $130+ (black everything), is a tough pill to swallow for a band that only works on a Apple Watch.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Odie said:


> I'd be interested but at $130+ (black everything), is a tough pill to swallow for a band that only works on a Apple Watch.


If you wear them a lot it's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Odie said:


> I'd be interested but at $130+ (black everything), is a tough pill to swallow for a band that only works on a Apple Watch.


The watch steward sells a similar strap for much less. Also Nick Mankey Designs.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Odie said:


> I'd be interested but at $130+ (black everything), is a tough pill to swallow for a band that only works on a Apple Watch.


Yeah, it looks like a nice quality strap but it seems too expensive. I think comparing it with the Apple Sports Loop one puts it at disadvantage.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

utzelu said:


> Yeah, it looks like a nice quality strap but it seems too expensive. I think comparing it with the Apple Sports Loop one puts it at disadvantage.


The advantage I see over the Sports Loop is that the Erika's buckle won't wear out like the Sports Loop's Velcro will. And yeah, $130-ish is a lot of money, although other small, specialized brands like Juuk are priced in the same range.


----------

